# Newbie - really excited to be here ~



## lara_not_croft (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm Lara, am 30 years old from just outside London. I was recommended to join here by a friend who is worried about me! She is worried because so many of our friends have had babies and she knows that while I am with them I put on a brave face but then go home and cry because it's not me with the baby.

I was recently diagnosed with PCOS (borderline case) but was not given any medication for it - simply told to lose weight and that should help the acne (which is the only obvious symptom I have). However, my main worry is the fertility aspect of PCOS. I know there are many women who have PCOS and have had no problems in conceiving (some after help) but my biggest fear is that I won't be able to - and my husband and I want a child more than anything in this world.

We've been TTC since March of this year so not that long but have had no joy. Surprisingly, as a PCOS sufferer, my periods are fairly regular - apart from 3 months when I didn't have one at all - but I don't know if I am ovulating properly. My specialist said they won't even do any sort of fertility testing until we've been TTC for at least a year. I am due to go back to the specialist in January and, although it'll only have been 10/11 months, I am going to see if they might do the testing anyway.

So, anyway .. hello to you all


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

Glad you have joined us, you have come to the right place for support and understanding 

Just a suggestion. Maybe you could ask your gp if he will do a 21 day progesterone blood test for you to see if you are ovulating then at least you will have some idea. Not all gp's are helpful but worth a try ?
Sorry if you have already thought of this?

I have popped the link to the PCOS board below for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Feel free to take a look around and introduce yourself 



xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Lara,
Just wanted to say welcome to FF. This is a great site.
[fly]   Good luck  [/fly]
Love Bev xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun 

i to have pcos after medication i have two little girls i agree with Suzie you could try asking for a 21 day progesterone blood test it will give you a clue weather or not you are ovulating i went to one Dr who told me to loose weight be for i could start any medication my weight is the only symptom i have to pcos and i have been battling it for years now anyway i went for a second opinion from another Dr who refereed me to a consultant i had a problem with the one consultant but once again i asked for another second opinion and he was great good luck with everything and welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Lara,

welcome! I joined a couple of weeks ago as was starting to find it all abit tough particularly the 2ww. Everyone has been so   and its got me through it really. 
We've only been trying for 1yr which may seem like a short time to some people but I've begun to find it hard so its been great putting my thoughts down to people who are distant from me.

Hope it all goes well for you.

Bibi xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

I too have pcos, and understand how hard it is every month not knowing when your ovulating as your periods are all over the place. 

Are you under a fertilty specialist? I would definately go see your GP about day 21 bloods, pick the nicest docter in the surgery   and see what they say, even if you have to see everyone there.

Unfortunately there are some gp's/cons out there who arnt willing to help, or its a struggle to get them to listen to you, but there are some that will do all they can to help so if your not satisfied, seek a second opinion.

Good luck on your journey, and keep us updated

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  lara_not_croft  
 being diagnosed as PCOS makes getting pregnant difficult but its not impossible, hold onto that  Diet is an important factor with pcos and many find a low GI diet helps, Others have given you some good advice, and Suzie Left you a great link, so all I really need to do is wish you luck, 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &


----------



## Shiaro (Nov 24, 2007)

Lara-not-croft,

Just wanted to send you a  and wish you every success with your intended tx, they say diet does play a big role with PCOS, I joined a private fertility group here in Australia called Sharkeys Healing Centre, where I was taking herbal supplements, but what I am getting at they have some wonderful tips on the site, you don't have to sign up for tx, I sent this link to a girlfreind who was recently dx w PCOS, she followed the diet recommendations to the letter and 6mths later found she was preg & now has a beautiful little boy, http://www.sharkeyshealingcentre.com.au/

Shiaro (the lass who loves Gaia)
xxx
/links


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lara, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

One thing that FF has taught me is that you have to really push for what you want in this IF game or you can (and probably will be) fobbed off a lot. Oe of the reasons this place is so great because it arms you with facts and sends you out to challenge the "experts"!
I have polycystic ovaries (although never actually been diagnosed as PCOS or offered any medical management of symptoms) and I do not (or did not anyway) ovulate, but I still had ridiculously regular periods so, a period showing up very month is not an indication that all is well. 

I would agree with Suzie that, perhaps you can go back and put some pressure on your GP to at least do the blood test to see if you ovulate. You could easily argue that you have a condition that is known to interfere with ovulation / hormones and it seems logical to investigate that now rather than waste time flgging a possible dead horse!

C~x


----------

